
Nue Routing: fast, fault-tolerant, 100% applicable, deadlock-free - gbrown_
https://htor.inf.ethz.ch/blog/index.php/2018/09/27/nue-routing-fast-100-fault-tolerant-100-applicable-100-deadlock-free/
======
haneefmubarak
This sounds really fascinating, but as someone who isn't in that space at all,
I'm curious as to why the complexities (time and memory) are considered good
given how high they are. I'm also curious as to the algorithm itself - I
didn't note any description in TFA.

~~~
tyingq
There's a paper and slides here:
[http://htor.inf.ethz.ch/publications/index.php?pub=233](http://htor.inf.ethz.ch/publications/index.php?pub=233)

